# Bought a goat for my daughter



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

My husband and I bought a pregnant goat for our daughter she's a mix of Alpine, Nubian, and Sannen and was due in 5 to 6 weeks. I texted the owners for a week before buying and made sure she would make a great addition to our homestead and she totally is. She's like a little dog and so friendly and gentle. She has taken to my daughter amazingly. My problem is when we went to pick her up the owner told us she got her from a sale barn last fall and didn't know exactly when she was due. We were led to believe that she owed the goat for a while and knew more about her. I've done so much research on goats it's unreal and I'm dreaming about them. Parker has me stressed because I don't want her to deliver alone. I even bought a cheap baby monitor with a camera so I could keep an eye on her. We have had her since March 13 and the day we picked her up the girl that had her said she suspected 2 weeks and she would kid. I've been keeping a close eye on her and within the week and a half she has bagged up considerably and has gotten really puffy. I've also noticed her pawing and rolling around on the ground and rubbing up against the fence or feeder. She has also dropped a lot and I've noticed her biting at her sides and laying facing the back wall of her shed. I've tried ligaments, but she's so close that I'm not sure what they should feel like to begin with. The only thing I haven't noticed is mucus. My question is should I stop worrying so much because I probably have a few weeks left or should I continue to watch. I've watched so many goat births on you tube and have seen so many things go right and wrong. I just don't want her to give birth alone and be stressed. She has adapted very well, but it's still a new environment and she's very attached to my daughter and close to me as well. I just want her to feel safe and know we are there for her if she needs us. I'll post pictures of her later when we get her out for one of her daily walks.


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

I forgot to mention this is supposed to be her second time kidding


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

kbrawner said:


> I forgot to mention this is supposed to be her second time kidding


Don't stress, most of the time the bad things that could happen- don't happen. She will be most likely be fine if you're not around when she kids. I hope you keep a kid or two, though, she needs another goat around. They're herd animals.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like you're doing everything you can to be there when she kids. All you can do is keep watching the signs, and believe me when you watch for signs it feels like the signs go on for weeks! If you're looking for ligaments, feel on either side of the spine just above the tail head. There's a "pocket" on either side that your fingers will dip down into. That's not where the ligaments are (most people's fatal mistake). Spread your fingers out wider to either side and you'll feel a very rigid kind of "cord" coming away from either side of the spine at a 45* angle. Those are the ligaments you're looking for. They can get mushy on and off during the weeks leading up to delivery, but when they disappear completely it means kids are coming in less than 24 hours (and in my experience, usually much less than 24 hours). 

Best of luck! Kids are SO much fun!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

While waiting on those kids to be born, possibly use the time to get a kidding kit together or replenished. The wait seems so long at times.....


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

First she is not going to be stressed or take it hard if she ends up kidding alone. If she was in a herd she would be leaving all her friends and finding a quiet place to have her kids. So don’t worry on that part. It is a good idea to be there though in case she needs help, but you don’t need to pitch a tent and live with her or anything  there are signs your going to look for on if she is close or not. It’s going to be a little hard to fully spot these since this is your first kidding they might be a little hard to totally spot. 
Udder tight and shiny, like that sucker is FULL
Check how to check ligs, this is kinda hard to explain where to look but there should be pictures on here or google it. When those are gone she is CLOSE.
The mucus she may have or you might miss that, don’t totally go off of that one but keep a eye out for it.
Almost a sure fire one is just a total change of personality or how she acts. Being quiet and kinda has a far away look. More vocal then normal, hiding from you, being super upset you won’t stay with her, any of these things if she normally doesn’t do them she is probably in labor. 
And of course baby parts sticking out lol 
When I’m on baby watch I check them every 3 hours. That should be enough time even if you miss something that points to labor coming soon your next check should get you out there in time for a kid or shortly after, but so not too much time has passed if you have to assist getting kids out.


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

senoradirt said:


> Don't stress, most of the time the bad things that could happen- don't happen. She will be most likely be fine if you're not around when she kids. I hope you keep a kid or two, though, she needs another goat around. They're herd animals.


We definitely are going to keep a kid and hoping for a doe. My daughter wants to milk them because she absolutely loves goat cheese and milk. She also wanted to do soaps and lotions a few friends have asked for. Even if she just has one little buck we will keep it for a while until we get Parker a permanent buddy because shes lonely right now.


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

kbrawner said:


> I forgot to mention this is supposed to be her second time kidding


Injust want to thank everyone for all of your advice and making me feel welcome here. You all have made me feel like I'm doing the best I can and we for sure check on her throughout the day. I will hopefully get better sleep tonight without worrying so much. Another question the lady I got her from did not vax so I plan on doing the vaccinations after she kids. Can I do her immediately after and do I vax her kids then too or wait a few weeks? I also have worming pellets for mom will I get something different for the kids or get them something oral. She isnt showing signs of worms I just dont want her getting them.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Is she getting minerals? 
Paste or injectable is the best kind of dewormer for them. You can have your vet take a fecal sample to check worm load. 
You could give her CDT now. We usually give it a month before she kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome! How exciting getting ready for kids! They’re so much fun.
Id suggest giving her a CDT now then again in 21-28 days. Read as many waiting threads and kidding threads as you can. Each one has a tidbit of information that‘ll be helpful.
Just so you know, pelleted wormers don’t work so I’d just toss them. Collect some fresh berries and have a vet check for worms and coccidia. The vet will also be able to tell you which workers are best for your area.
put out alfalfa hay free choice as well as a good loose mineral the doe will eat what she needs to keep her healthy.
I’d also give a dose of Selenium vitamin e gel ASAP.

best of luck, I can’t wait to see pictures of the new family


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

kbrawner said:


> My husband and I bought a pregnant goat for our daughter she's a mix of Alpine, Nubian, and Sannen and was due in 5 to 6 weeks. I texted the owners for a week before buying and made sure she would make a great addition to our homestead and she totally is. She's like a little dog and so friendly and gentle. She has taken to my daughter amazingly. My problem is when we went to pick her up the owner told us she got her from a sale barn last fall and didn't know exactly when she was due. We were led to believe that she owed the goat for a while and knew more about her. I've done so much research on goats it's unreal and I'm dreaming about them. Parker has me stressed because I don't want her to deliver alone. I even bought a cheap baby monitor with a camera so I could keep an eye on her. We have had her since March 13 and the day we picked her up the girl that had her said she suspected 2 weeks and she would kid. I've been keeping a close eye on her and within the week and a half she has bagged up considerably and has gotten really puffy. I've also noticed her pawing and rolling around on the ground and rubbing up against the fence or feeder. She has also dropped a lot and I've noticed her biting at her sides and laying facing the back wall of her shed. I've tried ligaments, but she's so close that I'm not sure what they should feel like to begin with. The only thing I haven't noticed is mucus. My question is should I stop worrying so much because I probably have a few weeks left or should I continue to watch. I've watched so many goat births on you tube and have seen so many things go right and wrong. I just don't want her to give birth alone and be stressed. She has adapted very well, but it's still a new environment and she's very attached to my daughter and close to me as well. I just want her to feel safe and know we are there for her if she needs us. I'll post pictures of her later when we get her out for one of her daily walks.





GoofyGoat said:


> Welcome! How exciting getting ready for kids! They’re so much fun.
> Id suggest giving her a CDT now then again in 21-28 days. Read as many waiting threads and kidding threads as you can. Each one has a tidbit of information that‘ll be helpful.
> Just so you know, pelleted wormers don’t work so I’d just toss them. Collect some fresh berries and have a vet check for worms and coccidia. The vet will also be able to tell you which workers are best for your area.
> put out alfalfa hay free choice as well as a good loose mineral the doe will eat what she needs to keep her healthy.
> ...





kbrawner said:


> My husband and I bought a pregnant goat for our daughter she's a mix of Alpine, Nubian, and Sannen and was due in 5 to 6 weeks. I texted the owners for a week before buying and made sure she would make a great addition to our homestead and she totally is. She's like a little dog and so friendly and gentle. She has taken to my daughter amazingly. My problem is when we went to pick her up the owner told us she got her from a sale barn last fall and didn't know exactly when she was due. We were led to believe that she owed the goat for a while and knew more about her. I've done so much research on goats it's unreal and I'm dreaming about them. Parker has me stressed because I don't want her to deliver alone. I even bought a cheap baby monitor with a camera so I could keep an eye on her. We have had her since March 13 and the day we picked her up the girl that had her said she suspected 2 weeks and she would kid. I've been keeping a close eye on her and within the week and a half she has bagged up considerably and has gotten really puffy. I've also noticed her pawing and rolling around on the ground and rubbing up against the fence or feeder. She has also dropped a lot and I've noticed her biting at her sides and laying facing the back wall of her shed. I've tried ligaments, but she's so close that I'm not sure what they should feel like to begin with. The only thing I haven't noticed is mucus. My question is should I stop worrying so much because I probably have a few weeks left or should I continue to watch. I've watched so many goat births on you tube and have seen so many things go right and wrong. I just don't want her to give birth alone and be stressed. She has adapted very well, but it's still a new environment and she's very attached to my daughter and close to me as well. I just want her to feel safe and know we are there for her if she needs us. I'll post pictures of her later when we get her out for one of her daily walks.



Update I heard her from my baby monitor but couldn't see anything so my daughter went out to look. She had a kid about an hour ago. She is laying down and contracting still and grinding her teeth. Could she not be done? She is a rely good momma and licked her first baby clean and let it nurse.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to TGS! First kiddings are Sooooo exciting. You are doing GREAT! Watching videos, and studying all you can. Thats great! The lady.you bought her from...could you call her for support when the Doe goes into labor? Sometimes,, knowing you can call someone, takes a.little of the edge off. 
My biggest problem is waiting and giving Mom time to have those babies. Be patient. You can watch and be amazed at the beauty of life. Good luck...happy & healthy kidding to you. And please....pictures....🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Most babies can be 30.minutes apart.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

kbrawner said:


> Update I heard her from my baby monitor but couldn't see anything so my daughter went out to look. She had a kid about an hour ago. She is laying down and contracting still and grinding her teeth. Could she not be done? She is a rely good momma and licked her first baby clean and let it nurse.


If she's still contracting, then there may be another kid in there or she's trying to expel the placenta. After the last kid there will be a long, reddish-purplish bubbly thing stringing out of her. That's the placenta, and goats will continue contractions as they expel it. Many goats eat the placenta after it drops. If there is nothing hanging and she's still pushing (especially if she is pawing and/or laying down and getting up a lot), I'm going to guess she has a kid stuck and you'll need to help her. 

To check for another kid, stand her up and stand behind her, then wrap your arms around her belly just in front of the udder. If you lift up and down (or gently "bounce") you may be able to tell if there are more kids inside. A kid will feel like a hard brick in the bottom of her belly. If she feels like a big, empty water balloon then there is probably not another kid, but continue to watch her to make sure. If she lays down and starts pushing and nothing is happening, you'll need to disinfect and reach in to see what's going on. Good luck!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Good luck! Post pictures please! What an exciting experience for you and your daughter!


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

kbrawner said:


> My husband and I bought a pregnant goat for our daughter she's a mix of Alpine, Nubian, and Sannen and was due in 5 to 6 weeks. I texted the owners for a week before buying and made sure she would make a great addition to our homestead and she totally is. She's like a little dog and so friendly and gentle. She has taken to my daughter amazingly. My problem is when we went to pick her up the owner told us she got her from a sale barn last fall and didn't know exactly when she was due. We were led to believe that she owed the goat for a while and knew more about her. I've done so much research on goats it's unreal and I'm dreaming about them. Parker has me stressed because I don't want her to deliver alone. I even bought a cheap baby monitor with a camera so I could keep an eye on her. We have had her since March 13 and the day we picked her up the girl that had her said she suspected 2 weeks and she would kid. I've been keeping a close eye on her and within the week and a half she has bagged up considerably and has gotten really puffy. I've also noticed her pawing and rolling around on the ground and rubbing up against the fence or feeder. She has also dropped a lot and I've noticed her biting at her sides and laying facing the back wall of her shed. I've tried ligaments, but she's so close that I'm not sure what they should feel like to begin with. The only thing I haven't noticed is mucus. My question is should I stop worrying so much because I probably have a few weeks left or should I continue to watch. I've watched so many goat births on you tube and have seen so many things go right and wrong. I just don't want her to give birth alone and be stressed. She has adapted very well, but it's still a new environment and she's very attached to my daughter and close to me as well. I just want her to feel safe and know we are there for her if she needs us. I'll post pictures of her later when we get her out for one of her daily walks.


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

She has been continuously bleating for about an hour and a half now. Is that normal? I read she can pass her afterbirth and still have more kids.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Is she pushing? Has she passed her after birth?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

kbrawner said:


> My husband and I bought a pregnant goat for our daughter she's a mix of Alpine, Nubian, and Sannen and was due in 5 to 6 weeks. I texted the owners for a week before buying and made sure she would make a great addition to our homestead and she totally is. She's like a little dog and so friendly and gentle. She has taken to my daughter amazingly. My problem is when we went to pick her up the owner told us she got her from a sale barn last fall and didn't know exactly when she was due. We were led to believe that she owed the goat for a while and knew more about her. I've done so much research on goats it's unreal and I'm dreaming about them. Parker has me stressed because I don't want her to deliver alone. I even bought a cheap baby monitor with a camera so I could keep an eye on her. We have had her since March 13 and the day we picked her up the girl that had her said she suspected 2 weeks and she would kid. I've been keeping a close eye on her and within the week and a half she has bagged up considerably and has gotten really puffy. I've also noticed her pawing and rolling around on the ground and rubbing up against the fence or feeder. She has also dropped a lot and I've noticed her biting at her sides and laying facing the back wall of her shed. I've tried ligaments, but she's so close that I'm not sure what they should feel like to begin with. The only thing I haven't noticed is mucus. My question is should I stop worrying so much because I probably have a few weeks left or should I continue to watch. I've watched so many goat births on you tube and have seen so many things go right and wrong. I just don't want her to give birth alone and be stressed. She has adapted very well, but it's still a new environment and she's very attached to my daughter and close to me as well. I just want her to feel safe and know we are there for her if she needs us. I'll post pictures of her later when we get her out for one of her daily walks.


I understand why you're worried. To me, goats are people... _Very_ strange people. And I try to treat my 2 goats like they are.

Now, I'm no expert at goats. Mine are pets, cleaners, money pits, and nothing else. But maybe it's fear?

I know this sounds ridiculous. I'm probably wrong. But goats are very, incredibly smart animals, and animals like goats form strong matriarchal bonds with their babies. If you said it was her second time kidding, and you bought her alone, there's no way you have her first kid.

So if she had her baby separated at birth or close to it (it sounds possible as she is a mix of dairy breeds (alpines are dairy goats, right?) and the baby could have been taken so people could milk her), then maybe she remembers going through this and then having her baby taken away. She might be worried if she has another baby, she'll have it taken from her too.

My advice? if this ends up being what I say it is, help her get through birth and keep the kid. She'll love it, and will have better memories of birth.

P.S. Another thing leading me to believe it's fear and stress is that my goats do the same thing when they're nervous, just minus the pregnancy and big udders.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

BTW I just saw this. Is that the baby?

Welcome to the world, little dude! Or dudette!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

@MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 
I understand what you are saying but animals do not think in that sort of way. She has not really planned out to hold the kid in due to having the kids taken in the past. That is putting a lot of human emotions and thoughts on them which just isnt there.


----------



## bowe (Mar 25, 2021)

Great family,welcome to your new world let love lead


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s your doe doing? congratulations on the baby. It’s cute.


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I understand why you're worried. To me, goats are people... _Very_ strange people. And I try to treat my 2 goats like they are.
> 
> Now, I'm no expert at goats. Mine are pets, cleaners, money pits, and nothing else. But maybe it's fear?
> 
> ...


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> How’s your doe doing? congratulations on the baby. It’s cute.


thank you


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatzrule said:


> @MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13
> I understand what you are saying but animals do not think in that sort of way. She has not really planned out to hold the kid in due to having the kids taken in the past. That is putting a lot of human emotions and thoughts on them which just isnt there.


 We are keeping it and going to milk share after the second or third week. We also weren't planning to sell them as bottle babies because I think it is wrong to take a baby from its mamma that young. Some one we know already wanted one and I flat out told them if you want a goat it has to be weaned first. That's sad they hold them in?


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> How’s your doe doing? congratulations on the baby. It’s cute.


She is a great mamma and I'm just waiting it out to see if what she is doing are for sure contractions. Baby is big and healthy and I'm so glad our first goat experience has been good so far.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

kbrawner said:


> She has been continuously bleating for about an hour and a half now. Is that normal? I read she can pass her afterbirth and still have more kids.


It's possible for them to pass an afterbirth and then have more kids, but it's unusual. Unless she is continuing to paw and lay down and push, then I'm going to guess she's done. Did you "bump" her belly? If there's a kid still in there it's usually pretty unmistakable. 

She may be baa-aa-ing because she's looking for her friends. She is in a new home, after all, and she may miss her old herd. Before she had the baby, she was looking for solitude to give birth (most goats become distant from the herd as delivery nears). Now that she's had her kid, she's probably wondering where her buddies are.

Cute kid by the way! Boy or girl?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

No they do not hold them in. 
I used to work for a goat dairy where we had kids born daily and removed all of them at birth. It never effected their behavior or created kidding issues. Most of the time they dont know they had a kid or that its even gone. 

Some people prefer leaving doe and kid together and some prefer separating them. I dont want any new owner reading the thread thinking one is worse than the other. Both have their pros and cons so choose what works best for your situation .


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatzrule said:


> No they do not hold them in.
> I used to work for a goat dairy where we had kids born daily and removed all of them at birth. It never effected their behavior or created kidding issues. Most of the time they dont know they had a kid or that its even gone.
> 
> Some people prefer leaving doe and kid together and some prefer separating them. I dont want any new owner reading the thread thinking one is worse than the other. Both have their pros and cons so choose what works best for your situation .





Damfino said:


> It's possible for them to pass an afterbirth and then have more kids, but it's unusual. Unless she is continuing to paw and lay down and push, then I'm going to guess she's done. Did you "bump" her belly? If there's a kid still in there it's usually pretty unmistakable.
> 
> She may be baa-aa-ing because she's looking for her friends. She is in a new home, after all, and she may miss her old herd. Before she had the baby, she was looking for solitude to give birth (most goats become distant from the herd as delivery nears). Now that she's had her kid, she's probably wondering where her buddies are.
> 
> Cute kid by the way! Boy or girl?


It was a little girl and my daughter named her Dakota.


----------



## kbrawner (Mar 24, 2021)

kbrawner said:


> She is a great mamma and I'm just waiting it out to see if what she is doing are for sure contractions. Baby is big and healthy and I'm so glad our first goat experience has been good so far.


She stopped contracting around 12 am. Her and baby were doing great when I checked them this morning. Baby girl is eating good and mamma is very attentive. My daughter named her Dakota.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

How are your goats doing today? Did she ever pass the placenta, or did you feel for another kid in there?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

kbrawner said:


> It was a little girl and my daughter named her Dakota.


Any new pics of little Dakota? What's she look like now? Is she any bigger?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

biggest question here is , did she pass the placenta? If not, she needs help ASAP as she may have a stuck kid. If she has, give her some warm water with molasses, make sure her udder is not too tight, you may have to milk her a bit to make her more comfortable. Make sure baby is warm and is latching and nursing. Dip babies navel in iodine. If she only had a single you may have to keep milking out one side of her udder.


----------

